
Ask HN: What tech stack shall I use for a pay. processing by reading a QR code? - yogue
For my MVP&#x27;s primary use-case, I want to scan a QR code by Android&#x2F;iOS phone using their native camera, land on to a payment processing page, where the user can pay via credit cards, and optionally, mobile wallets. In a later iteration, I would like to split this payment to go to three different accounts.
What tech. stack would you advise for this use-case in the US?
What tech. stack would you advise for this use-case?
======
robbya
I'd look at payment processors and what tech they support. I'd guess that it
would be fairly broad, so I don't expect that you'd be pulled in any
particular direction.

Remember, after the MVP you may end up pivoting in a new direction or
scrapping the project, so I'd say what ever stack your team is most
comfortable doing rapid development in is best.

~~~
yogue
Thanks! So far, I’m the only member in my team. I don’t have tech constraints
yet, but would prefer something for rapid Dev. I was hoping to get an option
or two for rapid dev., like you said. Momentum and small wins are key for me
at this juncture than picking up the absolute best option.

